# New to Z, Questions



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

I have O, HO and N and picked up a Marklin Z Christmas set to put on my desk at work. 

I am a fan of roadbed track for temporary setups. All I can see is Micro Trains brand and it looks available. Opinions please.

Frank


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm afraid I have no idea which is best but www.modeltrainstuff.com carries track for Z in

"Rokuhan" , "Marklin" & "Micro Trains"

I hate to send you to another forum, but the Z section here has been VERY slow & quiet.


----------



## ModelWarships (Mar 11, 2013)

I started out with MTL roadbed track and switched over to Rokuhan. I'm pretty happy with it. More options. Or if you like doing your own roadbed, Atlas is coming out with their own flex track.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

I don't really have a permanent layout for my Z Gauge trains- all I have is an oval of track. It's the micro-trains track, it works well. One thing to watch out for is the little plastic connectors under the roadbed in the track, it's hard to describe them but they're the plastic connectors that go under the metal rail connectors/contacts. They seem like they're separate pieces, but they're already put in the track. Though most of them have stayed in, one is missing, I guess it fell out somewhere  It doesn't seem to affect the track though, but I'm not sure what happens if you connect two pieces of track that are missing the plastic connectors. I use a Marklin Z transformer and 2 Marklin Z trains on it with their cars (Both are 2-6-0's, one has a tender and one does not), so Marklin trains should work with it (Unless other Marklin Z locomotives are different). I can't say for certain if you can connect regular Marklin Z track to it with the metal rail connectors though.


----------



## z.scale.hobo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Track Types*



ftauss said:


> I have O, HO and N and picked up a Marklin Z Christmas set to put on my desk at work.
> 
> I am a fan of roadbed track for temporary setups. All I can see is Micro Trains brand and it looks available. Opinions please.
> 
> Frank


Roadbed track ... 

Micro-Trains' Micro-Track
or
Rokuhan Track

Both are made in China and are really good functioning track.

Micro-Trains (MTL) track is produced in USA-prototype tie spacing.

Rokuhan track is based on Euro spacing standards.

Rokuhan has copied all pieces that Marklin produced PLUS added tighter as well as gentler curves. Micro Trains only went with basic pieces for modules or larger layouts. Cannot do fine/smaller layouts with MTL track.

Rokuhan's turnouts have the motor mechanism built in to them and the cost is very low compared to Marklin's turnouts.

Frank Daniels
z.scale.hobo


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

I built a quick layout for Christmas to take to work. I went with the Rokuhan. I bought some other Marklin engines and cars. I have 3 loops running in 2' x 4'. The people at work are very impressed.

I have to say that I am beyond impressed with the Rokuhan I have an RC03 and an RC02controller, extra turnout controllers, bunch of turnouts and the double crossover. For the most part they work flawlessly. 2 days in a row, 8 hours a day. I even have a siding where I can switch between a freight and a passenger train occasionally on the middle track.

I'll post pictures shortly.


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

Here you go.


















I got tiny candy canes and presents at Micheals'. Cut the hook off the ends of the candy canes to make loads for all the gons.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

It looks really nice!


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

What a lovely little layout. You might be interested to know Peco offer flex track in Z.


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

Cycleops said:


> What a lovely little layout. You might be interested to know Peco offer flex track in Z.


I am becoming familiar with the component makers. However this may stay just as a toy for now. I have O, HO and N, too, and I can play with this until I have a bit more room.


----------

